# How to fix a hammer tacker



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

My experience with hammer tackers is that they will sometimes jam when you get down to the last few staples, possibly because the staples go out of alignment when there are only a few of them left. The solution is to open the hammer tacker up, and pry out the jammed staples. If the tang is not bent, you can load it back up and continue along. If the tang is bent, you need to replace it, good luck finding the part, it might cost more to repair than to replace. The good news is that I have never bent the tang, I think it would take a serious combination of power and bent staples to do it.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

If the staples are not designed for that stapler, you can have the stated issue.
Ron


----------



## 4just1don (Jun 13, 2008)

staples were matched to stapler.

I took it apart,put it back together a few times and seemed to work out some staples I could never see inside. all is working fine now,,,I dunno whats up with this thing. Must be operator error. ALLS well that ends well.


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

Don't have a hammer stapler, but do have a standard 'Arrow' stapler that's forever jambing. Good thing that they designed it so its easy to take apart to clear it.

I think that its natural for staplers to jamb.


----------



## Kap (Jun 20, 2008)

I've had them jam up from the staple glue buildup (guessing). I put a drop of tri flow in the business end/all moving parts before using things like that, and now never have problems.


----------



## ponch37300 (Nov 27, 2007)

I would tell menards to take it back. The receipt says 90 days. If you don't use it for 90 days and then it's broke that is a different story but it is within their stated return policy. If they will not I would buy another one and walk out to your car switch the staplers and walk back in and tell them you want a refund. Sounds like bad customer service to me. I bought my first hammer tacker over 10 years ago and after talking to some pros they all recommended duo fast staplers. They are a little more expensive but I have 2 of them now and they both work great.


----------

